# THERE'S STILL TIME!!!



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

If you're fishing on the 67th Paralell!

My buddy Einar and his friends landed 23 char in one day of ice fishing, Saturday April 28. Still over 3' of ice and 5' of snow on Little Islet Lake near Nordli, Norway. This was one of the bigger ones.


----------

